# An idea



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sure hope this helps someone else - after weeks of being too exhausted to do anything other than the absolute necessities, I decided that I had to do something to change it. I'm trying to get my blood pressure under control, but the thing that has helped the most is taking 1,000 mg of B12 a day. It's helped a lot, is inexpensive, and available almost everywhere.

I hope this discovery helps someone that may have the same problem.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

I take a multivitamin with a B vitaman complex and yes, it does help. I can tell a difference when I forget the Bcomplex.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I agree with the B12 -- I've been taking it too and have a lot more energy.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you for the info! I bought my bottle today.

katlupe


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yeah,.....everyday!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

katlupe, I hope it helps!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I take B12 everyday too


----------

